

Is a UK ISP filtering HN? - coreypein

I had to post this by tethering my laptop to my phone and circumventing my home broadband provider, EE, which seems to be blocking HN. Perhaps the title is triggering some new and overzealous filter?<p>The site has been inaccessible from my home for two or three days, but I can get at it from a US-based VPN and through my mobile data network.<p>I&#x27;m not a networking expert and I don&#x27;t know exactly what&#x27;s going on, but here&#x27;s the traceroute if anyone can help me prove or disprove what I suspect:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;titanpad.com&#x2F;pC1Yyrl4H1<p>I&#x27;m a journalist, and if UK ISPs are involved in this level of filtering, I&#x27;m definitely going to write something about it. I&#x27;ve been Tweeting @EE, as well. I suppose it could turn out that somehow it&#x27;s my fault I can&#x27;t access the site through my broadband ISP, but I kinda doubt it.
======
ig1
The traceroute wouldn't show anything, they wouldn't be blocking all packets,
just ones on port 80.

Run "curl -v [https://news.ycombinator.com"](https://news.ycombinator.com")
and post the output of that.

------
stordoff
I doubt the traceroute shows anything useful. FWIW, the trace from a Sky
connection is virtually the same -
[http://pastebin.com/xm0Rpd4E](http://pastebin.com/xm0Rpd4E)

------
dave84
It's probably Hacker News blocking you. It's blocked my home IP address for
days on a few occasions for (I think) simply restoring a session with too many
tabs open.

------
Peroni
Works perfectly fine for me (London - O2 Broadband) and perfect on my mobile
(London - EE 4G)

